# Sauteed Salmon on a Bed of Mini Ratatouille, Garlic Olive Oil



## ckoetke (Feb 21, 2009)

4 each 6 oz. pieces of salmon

*Ratatouille*
1 c. red pepper, cut into small dice 
2 c. eggplant, cut into small dice complete with skin (Japanese eggplant are preferable) 
1 c. zucchini, cut into small dice (for best results, do not use much of the center of the squash 
1 c. summer (yellow) squash, cut into small dice (for best results, do not use much of the center of the squash
1/2 c. onion, cut into small dice 
2 cloves garlic, minced
2 tomatoes, seeded and preferably peeled 
extra virgin olive oil

*Garlic Olive Oil*
1 c. chicken stock
1/4 c. extra virgin olive oil 
1 small clove garlic, minced 
1/4 c. finely chopped olives (preferably full flavored) 
1 t. + lemon juice 
1 1/2 T. each of fresh parsley and basil

&nbsp

&nbsp

*For the Ratatouille: *


To prepare ratatouille, cook onions in 2 T. olive oil until translucent. 
Add garlic and cook 1 more minute. 
Add chopped tomatoes, and simmer until tomatoes are tender ( about 10 minutes over moderate heat). 
In a separate sauté pan, sauté red pepper, eggplant, zucchini, and summer squash individually in olive oil until they are completely cooked. (Be sure to season each vegetable with salt and pepper as it cooks.) 
As each of these ingredients are done, transfer to the cooked tomato mixture. 
Once all the ingredients have been combined, simmer over low heat for 15-20 minutes. 
Verify seasoning. This can be cooled and reheated the following day. 

*For the Garlic Olive Oil:*


To prepare the garlic olive oil, reduce the stock in a small saucepan until 1/2 of its original volume. 
In a separate small pan, sauté garlic in 1 T. olive oil until cooked through. 
Add remaining olive oil, reduced, stock, and remaining ingredients. 
Heat lightly and taste. 
Keep warm. (This can also be cooled, refrigerated, and reheated the following day.) 

*For the Salmon*


Season the fish with salt and pepper. 
In a hot sauté pan, sauté the fish in a small amount of olive oil. When properly browned on the presentation side (the presentation side always goes down first into the sauté pan), turn the salmon over and continue cooking until cooked to a medium doneness which will keep the fish very moist. 
Place the salmon on top of the hot ratatouille and spoon some of the garlic olive oil over and around the fish. Serve immediately.


----------

